# McClellands Dominican Glory Maduro



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Since everyone's been wondering how this blend was going to turn out, this was the first one from the new batch that I oppened up and tried.

McClelland described it as Maduro Cigar Leaf mixed with Matured Virginia. It was packaged as broken flake that resembled Christmas Cheer in the tin so I rubbed it out and let it dry out under the lamp for about 30 minutes. Since then, IHT mentioned in another thread to rub the whole can out so that when it dries out it's already rubbed so that's what I did for the remainder of the can.

The appearance of the tobacco was very dark black mixed with some red (which I assume is VA).

Packing and lighting was pretty much the same for all the other tobaccos I've had. I stuffed it in my corncob I had lying around since I didn't know whether or not it would ghost my VA pipe. Since I already made sure it was dry there wasn't really a problem with keeping it lit and it only took 3 or 4 relights.

As for the taste the cigar leaf is very subtle. As a matter of fact, if I hadn't learned how to snork a few weeks ago, the cigar leaf would have been lost by me. As for it being a maduro taste, it reminded me of the AF Double Chateau Natural, so it wasn't really a maduro maduro like a CAO Brazilia (which I've grown out of for some reason), but definitely cigar leaf. 

Tounge bite was minimal, I had a glass of water to accompany me. There was no lingering aftertaste. It started out a little rough, but that was due to user error. Letting it sit longer between puffs smoothed it out.

Did I like it? Of course, It's a good VA mixed with enough cigar leaf to remind you of the good things about cigars.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

solafid3 said:


> Since everyone's been wondering how this blend was going to turn out, this was the first one from the new batch that I oppened up and tried.
> 
> McClelland described it as Maduro Cigar Leaf mixed with Matured Virginia. It was packaged as broken flake that resembled Christmas Cheer in the tin so I rubbed it out and let it dry out under the lamp for about 30 minutes. Since then, IHT mentioned in another thread to rub the whole can out so that when it dries out it's already rubbed so that's what I did for the remainder of the can.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. A very unique tobacco. I have read about the vintage baccys using havana leaf, I wonder how it compares to this.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a tin of this that I smoke from time to time, I like it...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice review, sounds very interesting.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Good review. Have you tried GL Pease's Robusto? If so, how do you think they compare?


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Good review. Have you tried GL Pease's Robusto? If so, how do you think they compare?


Haven't been able to get a hold of it yet (all the tobacco I get is mail order, so it comes in waves). But it's in my list of next tins I'm ordering.


----------



## SmokingArea (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for that review. I just started smoking this one and GLP Robusto about a month ago. (I'm more a pipe guy than a cigar guy.) I like seeing what more experienced cigar smokers have to say about this and other cigar blends.

Anyway, on its own merits, it is becoming one of my favorite blends. McClelland blends often tend to bite me, but this one is an exception. It behaves very well and that VA taste shines through nicely. This one is definately a keeper.


----------



## SmokingArea (Oct 14, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Good review. Have you tried GL Pease's Robusto? If so, how do you think they compare?


I've smoked both. They are two different blends. Robusto is more like a light to medium English blend with the Latakia and Orientals, where DGM is more of a straight VA with a little condimental use of the cigar leaf. So DGM the VA is center stage, where Robusto's strength is how the various tastes of the components balance and blend together.

They're both good, but in different ways.


----------

